# The Walking Dead finale



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

After a few days have passed, I'd maybe want to at least give it a try and go back to the farm to check and see if the walkers had moved on out.

They'd really have to fortify the area around the house though to keep another wave of them out and disguise it somehow from gangs like Randall was in. One problem is that they'd have to pray to get the job completely finished before either happened.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I would head back to, if nothing else to see if that woman (not good with names) survived. I've always felt, however, that that house was a poor place to stay long term.

They need to live somewhere fortified. A jail (is that what was in the final scene?), a bunker, maybe even a houseboat parked off shore.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

In the final pull back at the end of the episode that sure looked like a prison. As long as it's not already full of walkers, that would be a good place to hold up...secure, fortified walls, etc.

However, given the pace at which it seems things fell apart, I'd expect a prison to have a walker in every cell.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Titan25" said:


> In the final pull back at the end of the episode that sure looked like a prison. As long as it's not already full of walkers, that would be a good place to hold up...secure, fortified walls, etc.
> 
> However, given the pace at which it seems things fell apart, I'd expect a prison to have a walker in every cell.


I don't think the prison will have Walkers shuffling about freely. I do believe it contains a group of people worse, maybe Randall's people, or the Hooded One's
(Michonne) group.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

What a way to end the season, I'm thinking I should invest in the comics. Any of you buy them?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Great finale, one thing that always bothers me is why no one is smart enough to get on a roof. The walkers can't climb, I kind of doubt they can even go up stairs. All you'd have to do is get on the roof of the house, hay loft in the barn or even the top of the RV at the time they had it and wait for them to move on. Conversely you should also be safe in a basement with a large locked steel door and no windows. Couple peep holes is all you would need to see when they pass.

Thinking about protecting the house you'd think just digging a 4' deep and say 8' wide trench around whatever you wanted to stay safe would keep all the walkers away or at least trapped in the trench. Have one draw bridge on your dry mote to get yourself across.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the comics and they are great! The story differs slightly from the show, different characters exist in the comics and ones that are on the show are not in the comics. The Shane arc is also different in the comics...etc.. I would recommend them.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Who's in the copter is my question.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Who's in the copter is my question.


I hope a trained aviation specialist :lol:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Galaxie6411" said:


> Great finale, one thing that always bothers me is why no one is smart enough to get on a roof. The walkers can't climb, I kind of doubt they can even go up stairs. All you'd have to do is get on the roof of the house, hay loft in the barn or even the top of the RV at the time they had it and wait for them to move on. Conversely you should also be safe in a basement with a large locked steel door and no windows. Couple peep holes is all you would need to see when they pass.
> 
> Thinking about protecting the house you'd think just digging a 4' deep and say 8' wide trench around whatever you wanted to stay safe would keep all the walkers away or at least trapped in the trench. Have one draw bridge on your dry mote to get yourself across.


Problem with the roof theory is that I don't think the walkers would move on if they could see you. You could easily die from exposure or thirst while waiting for them to move on.

I was definitely disappointed with their overall lack of fortifications.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow great news

'The Walking Dead' Season Two finale notches record ratings 
9 million watched Sunday, marking a 50% rise over last season's finale

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ngs-article-1.1046982?localLinksEnabled=false


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Drucifer" said:


> Who's in the copter is my question.


I think that was just to show us how that one here started. That might be the very same helicopter that Rick had seen in season 1.

- Merg


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

For those interested in music scoring here is a link to the composer's blog detailing how he scored the season finale:
http://www.bearmccreary.com/#blog/the-walking-dead/the-walking-dead-beside-the-dying-fire


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

bwood100 said:


> I don't think the prison will have Walkers shuffling about freely.


If the show plans on being more like the comic then your dead wrong 

Semi comic spoilers, nothing huge or plot related, more about characters and scenery.



Spoiler



The final shot in the finale is indeed of a prison, or as fans of the comics say "The prison" , the prison plays a major point in the comics alot of things change and alot of people change in this arc in the comics, some for better and some for the worse. Ricks actions in the final part of the episode hint at what hes like in the comics through out the Prison arc.
I can imagine the show spending more then a season at the prison, in the comics they spent all of 2 or 3 issues on hershels farm and it wasnt as significant as it was in the show. In the comics they spend all of loris pregnancy and several more months in the prison. So if the show follows the prison and prison redux arcs expect them to hunker down for a long time. Atleast till they encouter the Governor 

When they first arrive on the prison, it is actually inhabited by several zombies. Its not a huge herd but enough to pose a minor threat. The team is able to take them down pretty quickly. The inside of the prison is also for the most part infested with zombies, but are quickly taken down with in the span of a day in the comics. 
Among the zombie inhabitants there are actually prisoner survivors as well. I wont spoil if they have changed there ways or are still worthy of being imprisoned though.





> I think that was just to show us how that one here started. That might be the very same helicopter that Rick had seen in season 1.
> 
> - Merg


It is the same helicopter, and i suspect it may make another appearance (or atleast another helicopter will for sure) in season 3. 
Frank Darabont and the crew of the show meant for several things in the first episode to actually have alot of significance through out the first two seasons.

For instance Ricks grenade that he uses to save everyone at the CDC, Frank Darabont originally planned a prequel episode about that very grenade. It was to take place in atlanta as its being over run starring the zombie in the tank in the pilot. It was supposed to cover his station in atlanta up until he gets bitten and crawls into the tank, the episode ending as he holds onto the grenade and contemplates pulling the pin. 
Of course AMC said no and later fired frank lol.
The grenade, the helicopter and supposedly a few more things from the pilot episode will pop up here and there through out the series, so keep your eyes peeled 

For those of you interested in the Comics, definitely go for it they are a great read. If you have a droid or iphone download the comixology app and you can buy and download the issues and volumes straight to your phone. Each volume is like 10$ and covers 5 issues if i remember correctly which is a good deal considering issues are 3$ each usually.

Though if you do plan on getting into the comics just be warned Kirkman (creator of the comic and producer on the show) is not one to get attached to characters. People you are a fan of will die or be mamed horribly and people you thought would never get killed off do indeed get killed off. Even though the show is fairly different from the comic the comic is a good way to spoil certain events in the show (everyone who read the comic honestly didnt believe there eyes when shane made it past season 1). So if you dont want to find out who will eventually die in the show you may want to stay away from the comic or only read it up till just before the prison arc


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

a safe haven would be an nuke powered aircraft carrier.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

navy8ball said:


> a safe haven would be an nuke powered aircraft carrier.


If you could grow enough food on it.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I have to say, a few large caliber machine guns would also come in real handy. In all their travels around Georgia they haven't come upon any gun shops.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Titan25 said:


> I have to say, a few large caliber machine guns would also come in real handy. In all their travels around Georgia they haven't come upon any gun shops.


At some point ammo is going to become an issue. My guess is that as the outbreak spread, a whole lot of ammo was used. I would think that gun shops were the first places looted, too. I thought they were crazy wasting as much ammo as they did trying to protect the obviously unprotectable farm. Save your ammo for what you'll end up needing it for....other people.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

The introduction of Michonne was spectacular!

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Michonne_(TV_Series)


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

navy8ball said:


> a safe haven would be an nuke powered aircraft carrier.


Exactly. What happened to our military? Wiped out? Ships? Subs? Finding some more weapons and ammo should now be a priority.

And why are they hanging around just outside of Atlanta near a heavily populated area of the south. They should be heading for the mountains or the coast.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

koji68 said:


> The introduction of Michonne was spectacular!
> 
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Michonne_(TV_Series)


It freaked me out in an Awesome way. Never read the comics but ordered the first 24 issues in the series last night from Amazon


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

John Strk said:


> Exactly. What happened to our military? Wiped out? Ships? Subs? Finding some more weapons and ammo should now be a priority.
> 
> And why are they hanging around just outside of Atlanta near a heavily populated area of the south. They should be heading for the mountains or the coast.


Yeah, I have a hard time believing that our military would succumb to walkers, regardless of quantity. But then again, all we've seen so far is a fairly small area of the country.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

hilmar2k said:


> Yeah, I have a hard time believing that our military would succumb to walkers, regardless of quantity. But then again, all we've seen so far is a fairly small area of the country.


I remember reading studies that point out that if a zombie outbreak did happen in the US if its not dealt with with in the first 3 or so days we would be over taken with in a 2 week span of time lol.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> I remember reading studies that point out that if a zombie outbreak did happen in the US if its not dealt with with in the first 3 or so days we would be over taken with in a 2 week span of time lol.


Do the Walking Dead comics ever explain how the virus gets started?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I stopped reading them after the prison redux arc (second portion of the prison arc), I didnt want to know who else from the main cast might die in the show due to the comic lol.
Up till that point the characters dont really know anything about the virus, The only people who have an idea that it might be airborne are Rick and Tyrese (Awesome character whos missing in the show  )
edit: 
Heres something kirkman said on the subject on the virus



Robert Kirkman said:


> ..the rule is: WHATEVER it is that causes the zombies, is something everyone already has. If you stub your toe, get an infection and die ... you turn into a zombie. UNLESS your brain is damaged. If someone shoots you in the head and you die ...you're dead. A zombie bite kills you because of infection, or blood loss ... not because of the zombie "virus".


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> I remember reading studies that point out that if a zombie outbreak did happen in the US if its not dealt with with in the first 3 or so days we would be over taken with in a 2 week span of time lol.


Why do I just know that that study was paid for by the US Government. :nono2:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"The Merg" said:


> I think that was just to show us how that one here started. That might be the very same helicopter that Rick had seen in season 1.
> 
> - Merg


Glen Mazzara was asked:


> "You said the helicopter in the finale is the same one Rick sees. Is it at the same time & just takes the herd that long?"


Glen Mazzara :


> "Yes."


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This might disappoint some viewers. 


> "@Be_Juicy Will we ever see how the apocalypse just started. While Rick was in the hospital?"
> Glen Mazzara: "I have no plans to show that."


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I just downloaded an Android game based in the series. It is more an interactive comic than a traditional game. 

Pretty cool. 

It is a prequel. You are Shane trying to get out of town and save people and such.

Can't get enough of the franchise. :lol:

I'm also started to watch the webisodes at AMC web site.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

koji68 said:


> Can't get enough of the franchise. :lol:


Haha same here. I'm now totally hooked and I haven't even read the comics (yet). They can do so much with this franchise. I don't know why they wasted so many damn episodes looking for Sophia or hanging around the farm. Season One was some of the best 6 episodes of anything EVER! I'm ready for some other stories like different cities, countries, characters, prequels, what happened to the military, etc...

It will never get old!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I just watched the webisodes. Those were pretty darn good. It's interesting watching a story when you truely already know the outcome.

- Merg


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

John Strk said:


> I don't know why they wasted so many damn episodes looking for Sophia or hanging around the farm.


It definitely slowed down the story ... but the effect of seeing Sophia walk out of the barn as a walker had much more impact because they had spent so much energy and hope on the search.

Tangentially, I just watched "28 days" and it was pretty good too. Also, "Doomsday preppers" in NATGEO. They have not used the zombie excuse yet for their preparations ... yet! :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

koji68 said:


> It definitely slowed down the story ... but the effect of seeing Sophia walk out of the barn as a walker had much more impact because they had spent so much energy and hope on the search.
> 
> Tangentially, I just watched "28 days" and it was pretty good too. Also, "Doomsday preppers" in NATGEO. They have not used the zombie excuse yet for their preparations ... yet! :lol:


I could have sworn on this past episode of "Doomsday Bunkers" the narrator said something like some are prepping bunkers for a Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

koji68 said:


> It definitely slowed down the story ... but the effect of seeing Sophia walk out of the barn as a walker had much more impact because they had spent so much energy and hope on the search.
> 
> Tangentially, I just watched "28 days" and it was pretty good too. Also, "Doomsday preppers" in NATGEO. They have not used the zombie excuse yet for their preparations ... yet! :lol:


I also just watched 28 Days. Not bad. I heard 28 Weeks Later was even better. I saw the first 10 minutes and it was pretty intense.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I also just watched 28 Days. Not bad. I heard 28 Weeks Later was even better. I saw the first 10 minutes and it was pretty intense.


28 Weeks Later was well done as well.

- Merg


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I love the dead. Wait... I mean I love the movies about the dea... no that still doesn't..
You know what I mean


----------



## veschler (May 15, 2011)

This season worried me with Darabont leaving but the finale go me hooked again!


----------

